# Black threads in stool



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi I wonder if you can help please.

I have been weaning DS for just over a week.  So far he has had baby rice, carrot and banana.  Today he had black thread/strings in his stool.  He also had two bowel movements today which is very unusual for him, both contained these black bits.  

Should I take him to the Doctor?  He's not taking as much of his milk but I assume this is because of weaning?

He also have quite bad eczema we are piling on silkcock base (sp?) for this.  Is eczema hereditary? My husband doesn't have it, we had DE IVF.

Many thanks for your help.

Kitty


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Kitty

They can have funny poos when they first start weaning...esp banana!!!

If this continues get your GP to see him  

He should up his milk once he is used to the change in diet. His milk is still more important than his food at this age.

Eczema isn't always hereditary. It can sometimes just be one of those things.

What are you using on his skin?

Jxxx


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Jeanette

We thought it might be the banana so going to stop giving it to him and nappy watch for the next few days.  

We only put silcocks base in his bath and put it on his skin every time he has a nappy change.  Do you recommend anything else?

Thank you so much for your help.

Kittyxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Kitty

Bananas would do it!

Re skin- if you find what you are using works then carry on

LUSH do a lovely ''dream cream'' which is good. Also, mother earth do an organic cream for dry and sensitive skin which we used on molly (and me as its lovely!!).

Jxx


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Jeanette

Thanks so much for your reply.  I like the sound of the organic cream.

Thanks again

Kittyxxxx


----------

